# my rat bag roob



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

well i cant work out how 2 put more than 1 pic per post so heres 3 posts with my 3 rats!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Your roob looks almost just like my Takota


----------

